# English Speaking Vets near Eurotunnel ?



## nukeadmin

Hiya All,
Jue and I are planning our return to the UK in Mid June, just wanted to know if anyone knew of any good english speaking Vets near the Eurotunnel and their contact details/website etc so that we can book Brad in for his checkup etc


----------



## 88724

Burnham House Veterinary Surgery
35 Castle St
Dover
Kent
CT16 1PT 
01304 206989


----------



## 88724

And just to show I have not completely lost the plot

Bernard Alcouffe
139 Boulevard Curie
62100, 
Calais 
Tel: 03 21 82 15 11

As well our vets as our nurses speak English and German.

As you can see their grammer is questionable, but they do speak English and are on the side of the Channel you actually want.

Sorry got a Bit of Chris Wildie syndrome today


----------



## 88870

er .... wouldn't they have to be in France George so Bradley can get his all clear to get out of the country?  

.... ok, edited post, I see you made a good recovery there!


----------



## nukeadmin

thx George,
Have you actually used these ?


----------



## 88724

Hi Nuke

No I always keep my E 111 up to date.

On a serious note, no I have never used them my first post was a Joke only, my second was to try and make amends, it doesnt really though does it?. I'll go ad stand in the corner for a bit.


----------



## zulurita

Hi Nuke,
We have used a vet South of Troyes on the N71 (well just off actually but you can see the vets and pass it if coming from the North)
We often stay at Mesnil St Pere about 20 mins away by the Lac d'Orient where there is an aires and municipal campsite.
The address is 
Clinique Veterinaire
1,ZA Les Barbes
10260 Saint Parres Les Vaudes
Tel 03 25 40 94 94
Fax 03 25 40 71 32
Dr. Collot/Dr Andre

You follow signs for industrial zone (you will see sign coming from north but not south if I remember correctly but you turn by a big water tower Left from S or R from N) go to end turn Right , go a little along this road and its Right again into the industial bit and the vet was last building on left with ample parking past the vet unless they have now built on the land. This backs onto the N71.
We usually get Jabulile done 5pm thurs, travel up to Shuttle/ferry Fri and Catch sat am shuttle/ferry its about a 5 hour journey. Ok if you don't want to hang around for the prescribed 24 hours in Calais. There is also a large Le Clerec supermarket towards Troyes on N19 and travelling there you will see the Auto Route sign for your journey northwards ( thats if you want the autoroute) If we are returning vial Calais we like to fill up and do our shopping here as it is safer than Calais.
Rita
ps
Peter Tuck is English he moved from our vets in Paignton. We used him the first time but have since seen another vet.


----------



## autostratus

If you want to overnight and to see a vet in the Boulogne/Calais area you might like to consider Manoir de Senlecques: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/

Gaby, the owner speaks excellent English and I know from others that he is able to supply information on vets to Brits and will make bookings if requested.

We usually make this our last night in France and was talking to him 10 days ago about this website and how many of his new users had got information off here.
Maybe you can get a discount for site members from him. It was what I was working on!


----------



## 88789

hiya there is also this one i copied from an old thread:
Docteur Christiane Petry, 1148 Boulevard du General De Gaulle, 62100 Calais. Tel 0321347739.


----------



## Koppersbeat

*Vets near Tunnel*

We used a very nice easy to find vet two weeks ago at Etaples.The practice is on the D940 on the R.H.S.a few yards north of the village centre towards Boulogne. Parking right opposite or at the port.Friday is market day and very genuine too. Fish stalls along the estuary great as well.Two Aires de Services at Le Touquet five minutes away-one at Base Nautique other at Centre Hippique provided there isnt a horse show on.
Jean-Noel Brulin.
18 Boulevard Bigot Descelers 
Etaples. 03 21 94 67 01.

Who wants to spend 24 hours in Calais anyway? Hope this is of some use.


----------



## juliepoolie

Hi All,

Thanks for all your help, am going to ring the vets now and book it up. 

Much appreciated.

Julie & Dave


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi Nuke,

I have used the vet that George talks about four times. They are very good and both vets speak English. The older one is less formal and has even offered a few times to alter the time on the form to allow us to travel a few hours earlier. They seem to be getting a bit expensive at 60 Euros. But no appointment required and they are open every day except Sunday.

If you need any more Info. drop me a PM

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## Pusser

They also have English speaking doctors over there. Wish we could get some too.


----------



## stewartwebr

*English Speaking Doctors*

Hi Pusser,

My English is not that bad, just a slight North of Scotland accent. But if the practitioner treats your illness, what difference does his language ability make? Provided he is fluent enoough to make a diagnosis.

Happy Camping mate

Stewart


----------

